# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  представляет ли угрозу сайт? download-music-vkontakte.ru

## Ar4_Owl

Сервис не запрашивает логин и пароль от соцсети, но просит доступ к личным данным. Работает исправно, рекламы нет(!). Whois ничего толкового не дал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Любые сайты или программы для загрузки аудио/видеозаписей вконтакте нарушают правила этого сайта. Вы используете их на свой страх и риск.

----------


## Soulk3r

Между прочим с вконтакта можна музыку скачивать без всяких програм, когда музыку слушаеш там есть кнопочка "Скачать".

----------


## olejah

Да и вообще, если что, музыка при прослушивание кэшируется. И потом ту же песню можно найти в кэше браузера, переименовать и слушать сколько влезет. К видео тоже применимо.

----------

